# first red on fly



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Hasn't exactly been easy by myself with the wind but I finally got a red today on fly. and it was a fly I tied myself. he was about 5 lbs










[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome man, im looking to get my first fly rod and i cant wait to get my first fish hookd up


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go RJ. Solo on the fly has to be the toughest way to catch one.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good job. It's always worth the extra frustration to catch fish with the fly rod.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet! Congratulations! [smiley=1-beer.gif] First red and on a homegrown fly no less...awesome work! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice! I can't wait to try my brand new 8wt fly reel and TFO rod for catch some reds!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Hell yeah bro! I need to get out in the lagoon soon! Im freezing my @zz off in the sticks of North Carolina this weekend.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats!




> Im freezing my @zz off in the sticks of North Carolina this weekend.


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

[smiley=1-beer.gif]

Congrats RJ


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

SWEET! ;D


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]
Congrats! And welcome to "The Dark Side"! [smiley=evil.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very Nice RJ good job..


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Very cool! 
Hope to do the same soon, being new to this myself!
What type of fly did you tie?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats Beav - That's awesome stuff!! 
Even better that it was your own tied fly. :thumbsup:


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm more impressed with catching that fish from a hi-tech poling skiff. Nothing like that low freeboard and zero hull slap to stack the odds in your favor. 

nice red and congrats on the fly of course, hardly a more fun way to catch a red, well IMHO anyway.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool. Congrats. With the wind, by yourself, and on your own fly that is a job well done.


----------

